# Rust in fuel tank



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

New that I have my 65 drivable and am using it im finding a layer of rust in the carb bowls. Its an original tank that was in good shape 30 years ago when i last had it off.

there are several kits out there like from east wood to clean and seal the tank. There is not rust through in mine and tank is in other wise good shape for an original. Was thinking of going this route vs getting a new tank- was wondering if any others had done this and could comment on the products they used … or if i should just bite the bullet and get a new stainless tank?
thanks


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

I replaced my tank with a new steel one from inline tube a few years ago. Been a solid one. Sometimes it can be tough to get rid of all they rust. Evap-O-Rust is a great product if you have it off the car. It is a liquid that binds with iron oxide, which is rust. Any hardware or auto parts has it.

you could always keep the original tank if you want to as well.


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

Replace it. The trouble a rusty tank can create is not worth messin with


----------

